# What app shall I use to make Car Graphics?



## CharlieJ (Aug 20, 2006)

What app shall I use to create a vector of a car graphic?


----------



## billbaloney (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you mean a drawing of a car?  A vector-based outline image of a car?  If that's it, sounds like a job for Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2006)

Yep. Illustrator.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 21, 2006)

&#8230;or Macromedia Freehand


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2006)

Heh... CaptainQuark, you must be "old school"... I remember back in the day (er, not that long ago -- early to mid-90s?) when Freehand was preferred over Illustrator 10 to 1.

Just to stay on-topic: yes, I would recommend Illustrator as well.  You can also use Macromedia Flash to create simple vector art as well, if you know that program better.


----------



## fryke (Aug 21, 2006)

FreeHand and Illustrator always were preferred by each app's fanclub. I don't think one of the apps ever had a clear upper hand in the market. I'd advise Illustrator as well, though. Guess that's because I've been working with Illustrator for more than 10 years now...


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 21, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Heh... CaptainQuark, you must be "old school"...



Keep yer ageist cracks to yerself, yer cheeky young whippersnapper! 

Strangely enough, every single company that I've ever worked for has used Freehand rather than Illustrator, so I've never used it. But I have nothing against it at all and it doesn't mean that I accord it the same ire, bile and vehemence that I do another well-known application in that suite 

(eh, Natobasso?)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2006)

Heh... I would assume he'll chime back in with how much InDesign rocks and Quark sucks...

I didn't mean "old" as in age, just "old" as in you've probably been doing this as long or longer than I have (I started in the early 90s), so perhaps you remember the time when Freehand was the dominant vector-based application and Illustrator constantly played catch-up...

Still, in this day and age, my recommendation stands for those newly introduced to vector-based drawing and layout: Illustrator, Illustrator, Illustrator.


----------



## CaptainQuark (Aug 21, 2006)

You almost got yourself out of that one&#8230;
&#8230;and then dropped yourself back in it again  

Natobasso and I go way back on that old score!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 21, 2006)

Eh, I have a habit of digging myself into a hole, making headway on getting out, then slipping farther in... hehe...

Just so there's no confusion: I was a Freehand fan way back when (but used Illustrator since version 88) and switched full-time to Illustrator around version 7 or 8.  I still use and prefer QuarkXPress over InDesign any day, but due to licensing issues I've become an InDesign-only user at home (but still use QuarkXPress @ work).

So, which part got me out of the hole, and which part sucked me back in?


----------



## texanpenguin (Aug 30, 2006)

To answer the original question: if you don't have access to Illustrator (or Freehand), have a look at InkScape, which is free.

It's not exactly as powerful, but if you're just dealing with simple outlines that have to be EPS files or something, it might be worth a look at.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks guys, What I am looking to do is produce a sticker to go on the side of a car.
What app shall I use?


----------



## Esquilinho (Sep 4, 2006)

what kind of sticker? what do you want to draw?


PS: InDesign rules and Quark sucks!


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 10, 2006)

I suggest you hire a graphic designer who has good printing contacts. Are you going magnetic? 4 color? Airbrush? Need more details in order to help you...


----------

